# Newbie - Face milling



## cruiser1 (May 21, 2012)

Please advise steps and proper cutters for following process

i am face milling a flywheel for the pioneer engine - 
 i find myself nibbling away the metal then finishing with a boring bar and 
reversing the lathe to finish other side of the center hub- there hs got to be 
a better way 

why am i so stupid

Thanks in advance

cruisert


----------



## Mike N (May 21, 2012)

Whats wrong with this if it works??


----------



## cruiser1 (May 21, 2012)

well i was thinking that a parting tool may be used to obtain depth then finish with 
boring bar - but i fear thats not right - so nibble and clean up with a bar - ok 
i'm cool with that 

thanks

cruiser1


----------



## rhitee93 (May 21, 2012)

A more practiced machinist will probably moan at what I am going to say, but I have used all sorts of cutters for purposes other than what they were intended for. What I have found is that if it was cutting well and giving me a good finish, everything worked out fine in the end. However, if I try to do something "Creative" with a tool, and the chips are coming off funny, or the finish is bad, or the sound is just wrong, I stop because I am probably destroying my tool tip. The machine will let you know if it is happy or not.

Now, is there a more efficient way to do some of these operations? Probably. I try to learn new ways to do things every time I am in the shop. In the mean time I'll just keep being "Creative" until I know better


----------

